# Soooooooo wanting a hav



## cby711 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have been researching the hav for about four months now....I love them.
In fact, on two occasions I was ready to go to a breeder and check out the little cutie in person.
Now I have another one picked out and I'd like to pick her up on Sat.

I'm concerned that I'm not ready because I teach school and my retired husband works part time. A couple of people have really made me fearful that a puppy wouldn't fit into our lifestyle, but I feel confident that we are ready. Years ago we owned a golden and we loved him until he became aged and had to be euthanized.

Anyone own a hav and actually work outside of the house???? I just want to create almost perfect conditions for a puppy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

There are lots of threads on this and people feel differently about it... both my husband and I work and we have two great, well-adjusted Havs. I think you need to put in a lot of work when you are home, though. Plus, I am able to come home in the middle of the day as much as I want and usually only work 3-5 hours in a row. As long as you or your husband will be able to come home or you can get a dog walker to come and give the puppy a break it is doable. Just keep in mind that when you ARE home you will need to play and train a lot to make up for the hours you weren't home. The number one most important thing is to get a puppy that comes from a great breeder that health tests AND does lots of socialization to start you off on the right foot!

Good luck and can't wait to see pictures of your puppy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I am a Teacher and have two wonderful havs! I agree with Lina. 
I got my first one while on summer break so I could devote the time in the beginning.


----------



## Racheval3 (Mar 13, 2009)

I live with my boyfriend (Dale) and we both work outside of the house, 9-5, 5 days a week. We considered many things before we brought Moose home - the most important factor being puppy, adolescent or adult. We both agreed that, considering our life style, a young puppy would be to much for us to take on. We were lucky to find a 5 month old Hav who was just about house broken. He's a great combo of fun-loving and eager-to-learn. Separation anxiety has been the biggest obstacle to get over, for both Moose and me. I cried the first couple of mornings when we both had to go off to work and leave him at home, but knowing that Dale was going to come home for lunch eased my nerves a bit. Luckily Dale works for a small private company on a farm and he's allowed to bring Moose in a few days a week. My parents tried to convince me that we wouldn't be able to handle all of the work required, but we've all been doing great considering the fact that we work outside of the house. I absolutely agree with the term "Velcro Dog"; there's nothing better than coming home after a day at work and having this cute little furball go crazy with excitement when he sees you and then follow you around for the rest of the night. 
Hopefully I was able to help you out. In short - we haven't left Moose alone for 8 hours straight, nor would we. So far he's been alone for at most 5 hours and that's as long as we'll probably ever leave him during the week. He loves to come along for rides, so he follows us everywhere on the weekends. Havs are the perfect dog!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Both Alan and I work full-time. We have made arrangements two days/wk for Guapo to either have a dog friend here or go to a dog friend's house so he can have company. On the other 3 days we have a dog walker who comes in the middle of the day. I have to say that I would agree with Sally. We brought home Guapo over the summer when I could take 2 weeks completely off work to be home with him and then had a flexible schedule for the rest of the summer for him to adjust. By the time September came around and I had to go back to work full-time, Guapo was quite ready. I think it was harder on me than him


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have been lucky, I have a 3 year scholarship to work on my PhD (into my second year now), so can stay at home with Charlie. He has only ever been left alone for 3 hours max. If hubby and I go out on the weekend, we (mostly) take him with us. We even found a pub, that let's you take dogs inside too. :whoo: If I am gone longer than 3 hours, I drive him to my mums house and she babysits him. But she is 1 hour away, so it's a bit of a pain sometimes.

But, I'm wondering that maybe this is also contributing to his seperation anxiety, because he hasn't been left alone from the start.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

My husband and I both work full-time, 5 days a week. We just got our Hav puppy 9 days ago, he's just over 3 months old. Stormy is in his kennel from about 730 AM, till about 345 PM. I have been coming home during my lunch, which can be any time, really, just to let Stormy out to potty, then he's back in his kennel. I know some people disagree with this, but this is the only way we could have a Hav, or any breed of dog. So far, it is working out. I am hoping to quit the lunch-time potty break, as my husband gets home shortly after 2, and then he can take Stormy out for his potty. My kids will be out of school the end of May, so they will be responsible for Stormy then. I hope he is potty trained by then! 
Anyway, good luck. You stated your husband works part time, is he willing to help with the puppy?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, I'm curious as to why you are leaving your puppy in a crate instead of an expen with a pee pad and room for him to play? That is an awfully long time to leave your puppy shut up in a crate. Or is it one of those big kennels?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think you just need to be aware that Havs are companion dogs. They follow you everywhere and most seem to be sad when left alone. (Not all, just most) Many of us have 2 dogs or a dog and cat so the Hav has company. It might be a good idea to wait until summer vacation when your kids are home to get the puppy.
I'm not saying if doesn't work because some have pointed out that it can and does work out.
Good luck!
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I agree with Michelle about taking time off when you get a new puppy. I took a full 2 weeks off when I first got Kubrick and a full week off when I got Hitchcock (didn't take as long off because Kubrick could keep him company while I was gone). I was coming home every 3 hours, though, for about 2 weeks until I thought I could stay out longer. As you are a teacher the summer might be your best time to get a puppy.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME!!

I am single and work full-time (M-F) and at this point and cannot come home during lunch (due to distance) although hope that changes soon. I can't afford doggy daycare or a dog walker. With that in mind, I chose to get adults versus puppies and I got 2 dogs so they could keep each other company. They seem to have adjusted just fine. It does require that I spend a lot of time (all of my time) with them when I'm not working.

Lina advised that a bigger concern is that you get a healthy dog from a reputable breeder. You mentioned you could get a puppy this weekend. You didn't say whether you had put a deposit down on a dog a few months ago and have been waiting or whether you just found this puppy recently.

If you just found the puppy recently and it is immediately available, you need to consider whether this is a backyard breeder or puppy mill. There are also concerns if the puppy is at a pet store. There are a number of threads that will explain the issues involved.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Lina-This is my personally opinion, I probly would never have pee pads in my house. So, the kennel is the only way for us. Like I said before, I know not everyone agrees with that, and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but we are "kennel" people, so that's what we are doing.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

I work full time too. I'll be able to come home for my lunch hour. I'm bringing my puppy home on Saturday April 25th and took, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday off from work to stay home with him. While I'm at work he'll have a crate to come and go from that will be inside an ex-pen so he won't be couped up for long periods of time. I bought a holder for the pee pads to hopefully discourage the shredding.:suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

nebraskahavmom said:


> Lina-This is my personally opinion, I probly would never have pee pads in my house. So, the kennel is the only way for us. Like I said before, I know not everyone agrees with that, and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but we are "kennel" people, so that's what we are doing.


Diane, just out of curiosity, what does "kennel people" mean? I don't understand.

Edited to add: What makes the dislike of potty pads so much worse than keeping a puppy in a crate for so long?


----------



## cby711 (Mar 1, 2009)

Everyone, thank you so much for your suggestions and comments. The little girl that my husband and I fell in love with is 3 months old and we've been looking at her pix online, talking to the breeder on the phone and emailing him w/questions. I feel confident that he is a knowledgeable, caring breeder. 
I'll let you know what we decide.
Love all of your havs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds good Cby! Just back up your feelings with proof in regard to health testing the parents and you'll be totally confident. I wish you a wonderful Hav puppy!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

We got Sophie at 4 mo. old right before Christmas break so we would have time with her. She was already crate trained so we concentrated on potty training. We both work full time and my two teens are in school until 3 pm. For the first year we had her in the kitchen in a pen with her crate, toys, food and water. Everyone leaves the house by 7:30 am, but the kids would get her out to potty at around 3:15. She was always able to hold it but I didn't trust her to have full run of the house until she was around 18 mo. old. Let me revise that, she has full run of the downstairs. She is not allowed upstairs. We leave the window shades open near her favorite couches so she can keep watch over the neighborhood. Nothing brightens my day more than coming home to my Havi dancer waiting for me at the door!


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> Diane, just out of curiosity, what does "kennel people" mean? I don't understand.
> 
> Edited to add: What makes the dislike of potty pads so much worse than keeping a puppy in a crate for so long?


To me, "kennel" (or crate) people like me, use them during the day, when noone is home, so the dog doesn't have the run of the house. Stormy sleeps in his kennel every night, but expect him to graduate to my daughters bed/bedroom after a few months of no nighttime accidents. I feel it's my way of being the 'pack leader', showing Stormy who is in control.

As far as the potty pads, that just wouldn't happen. That's just the way it is. I think it is asking for trouble, giving any dog the 'okay' to potty in the house. That just isn't going to happen at my house.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm sorry I have to chime in on this, mainly because I think this is a good lesson for everyone. I for one love crate training when it is done properly.

First leaving a puppy or dog in a crate for 16 hrs. out of the day is way too much time in a confined area. You could be setting yourself up for other behavior issues doing this.
Second a puppy or dog learns NOTHING while in a crate. It is their natural instinct not to potty where they sleep so it is when & where you bring them to potty that the lesson begins. The use of a crate will not make you "pack leader" that comes with proper socializing and training of your pup.

The Humane society has a great little write up on proper ways to crate train click here


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Good article Leeann - thanks!


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

This obviously is an emotional issue for everyone involved. That being said, I am totally removing myself from this Forum. 

Thanks for the little bit of useful information I received. 

But until you walk in my shoes, or live my life, you shouldn't judge.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I wonder how many dozens of private messages she got to scare her off that quick?? lol

Even prisoners in the big house get out of the cage more often than that! 


Ryan


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

I saw that coming... but really, how can you keep a puppy (or any dog) locked up for 16-17 hours a day?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Not good for any dog, but a Hav???? No way. Puppy would be miserable.

Funny thing is that after a period of time, using an ex-pen and pee pads, the dog probably wouldn't even use the Pee Pads, unless absolutely necessary. And it could work out for her w/o pee pads.

Too bad she left the forum so quickly.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

cby711 said:


> I have been researching the hav for about four months now....I love them.
> In fact, on two occasions I was ready to go to a breeder and check out the little cutie in person.
> Now I have another one picked out and I'd like to pick her up on Sat.
> 
> ...


Wow, I could have written your post a few months ago. If felt the same way.... researched the breeds, fell in love with Havs, but the only 'downside' to having one is the sep. anxiety they may have. I am also a teacher, and struggled with it.... should we try it? Would the pup be happy? Is 8 hrs. a day too long?

I can't speak for everyone, but in my own experience, it has been working out just fine. It did take a month or 2 for Bax to adjust (early on he would claw at the door) but he does just great now. I set up a video camera to watch him, and he doesn't seem stressed at all. He watches us out the window as we leave, then goes right to the treat toys I leave, plays with his chew toys here and there, but mostly just relaxes in his bed. I just bought something called "kong time" -- it's an automatic toy dispenser.... You put it somewhere high and it throws down a kong or toy every 2 hours. That also helps keep him interested in his toys rather than just sleeping the day away when we're gone. I have 3 kids so when we get home we keep him busy. Play, play, play. Sometimes I wonder if he enjoys a bit of the peace and quiet during the day when we're gone 

We've adjusted our life a bit....I get up earlier so that he gets a walk in the morning (and of course another when we get home) and I no longer schedule doctor's apts etc. for after school. I am careful to always take him into consideration. We take him to the metroparks hiking on the weekend etc. Our family time now revolves around him a little---but in a really good way---we're having so much fun with him.

My dh works from home one day a week, so we figured out Bax is alone 8 hrs roughly about 100 days out of the year. Teaching schedules are pretty nice---especially considering all of the vacations and summer off. I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

baxterboy said:


> I just bought something called "kong time" -- it's an automatic toy dispenser.... You put it somewhere high and it throws down a kong or toy every 2 hours.


Whaaaatttt?? I *must *get one of these! LOL!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

You sound well prepared, having researched this great breed for some time. Of course at first there will be an adjustment period. If you get your pup on a Saturday that will give a day or 2 for adjustment, you may want to take the next day or so off too.

If you are committed you can do it. Is it possible for you or dh to come home at lunch? Or maybe there is someone in your neighbourhood (Senior or teen) who can take the pup for a walk in the early afternoon. 

Hav's get very attached to their humans, but if you provide him with lots of love and attention it is so rewarding. My little Baloo gets so excited and is especially attached to me.

Both my husband and I work, but I work days and he works nights so it works great, plus my parents live in our basement, so they are there to provide some "fun" time and take Baloo out for a pee. 

Good luck, and keep us all informed on what you decide and how it goes when you get your pup.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would just like to know what does leaving your puppy shut up in a crate 16 hours a day have to do with walking a mile in her shoes and living her life?

I do want to reiterate that having a puppy when you work is definitely possible if you make sure to give your puppy the space to play and the comforts he needs. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

mishelly1976 said:


> I saw that coming... but really, how can you keep a puppy (or any dog) locked up for 16-17 hours a day?


Wooooe, woe, woe....I didn't read the entire thread.... Where did she say that? I'm going back to read...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

baxterboy said:


> Wooooe, woe, woe....I didn't read the entire thread.... Where did she say that? I'm going back to read...


She said that the puppy sleeps in his crate at night 8 hours plus 9 hours during the day:



> Stormy is in his kennel from about 730 AM, till about 345 PM. I have been coming home during my lunch, which can be any time, really, *just to let Stormy out to potty*, then he's back in his kennel.


Bold mine. I basically took that to mean she doesn't play with him or anything then, but I could be wrong.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

nebraskahavmom said:


> To me, "kennel" (or crate) people like me, use them during the day, when noone is home, so the dog doesn't have the run of the house. Stormy sleeps in his kennel every night, but expect him to graduate to my daughters bed/bedroom after a few months of no nighttime accidents. I feel it's my way of being the 'pack leader', showing Stormy who is in control.
> 
> As far as the potty pads, that just wouldn't happen. That's just the way it is. I think it is asking for trouble, giving any dog the 'okay' to potty in the house. That just isn't going to happen at my house.


Ok, now I'm reading through the thread....
From personal experience, I worried the same thing about pee-pads, but we have not had any problem at all. Baxter used to go on his pee pad in the laundry room during the day, but never went in the house. He rings a bell to go outside---there has never been any confusion for him because of the pee pads. It's been about 2 months now, and for the past couple of weeks, his pee pad has been dry when we come home. I still leave it out, because I don't want him to feel that he *has* to hold it! He seems to be choosing to, but I would never leave him without that option.

I am very much the alpha in our home (just ask dh)  but Baxter isn't crated. He sleeps in a dog bed in our room and is a very very well behaved dog. I have plenty of friends who crate, and some might say I'm depriving Baxter of the need to have a 'den' but it just didn't feel right to us.... mostly because I work 8 hrs a day and just could not see crating a dog for that long. Just not having the freedom to enjoy a good stretch even!

Just wanted to add my 2 cents: If *that's* the main reason you won't entertain an x-pen or gating the kitchen, etc..... because of the pee-pad confusion, I can tell you from personal experience that it just isn't so. Baxter was fairly easy to potty train and we used pee pads during the work day right from the start.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Lina said:


> She said that the puppy sleeps in his crate at night 8 hours plus 9 hours during the day:
> 
> Bold mine. I basically took that to mean she doesn't play with him or anything then, but I could be wrong.


Got it---I thought you had been speaking about the original poster to whom my first message was to


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

mishelly1976 said:


> Whaaaatttt?? I *must *get one of these! LOL!


It's such a simple concept--I can't believe there aren't more versions around. The kong time was discontinued and therefore was pretty hard to find! I found one on amazon.com (through a seller) but I hope by the time it breaks that someone else has come along and created another kind! It's kind of neat, because it beeps first before it releases the toy, so Baxter pretty much ignores it in the room until he hears that beep. Otherwise, I think he'd sit there all day and stare at it!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's a link to the video of it: Scroll down to "kong time"
http://www.squidoo.com/toysfordogs


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

baxterboy said:


> Here's a link to the video of it: Scroll down to "kong time"
> http://www.squidoo.com/toysfordogs


Very cool! And cool website too - it's gotten bookmarked!  Thanks!


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL, my dh was reading over my shoulder and said, "Oh Lord, those poor husbands.... stop corrupting them with your shopaholic ways Joanne!" :nono:

Joanne


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

baxterboy said:


> LOL, my dh was reading over my shoulder and said, "Oh Lord, those poor husbands.... stop corrupting them with your shopaholic ways Joanne!" :nono:
> 
> Joanne


Rest-assured - I'm single! ound:


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL-- ah, the freedom to shop guilt free....consider yourself envied


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, I'm glad a couple of you gave your opinions. It wasn't done with meanness, but with concern. It's true, we haven't or won't walk a mile in anyone else's shoes, but knowing the breed as well as most of us do, we also know that it's close to cruel to keep a Hav in a crate for that long. Might as well get a gerbil ! Not that there's anything wrong with gerbils....  

Joanne, why is it that one of your above posts has a signature photo of Baxter, but most of your others don't?? I'm confused! AND I much prefer to see Baxter every time I read one of your posts.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Marj,
I just figured out how to post a signature photo tonight.... I was looking all over for some kind of link etc.... and completely ignored the picture icons at the top here. LOL, I'm only an art teacher---so much for being 'visual!'

Most of the time I post in such a hurry that I forget to add a pic. I've just got to get into the habit now that I know how to 

Joanne


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a puppy buyer who got a hav from me and they did everything right. She's a school teacher and she waited until she retired and her husband is like yours and works part time. After they had him a while she found that she wanted to go back to teaching and felt really torn. She was going to send the puppy back to me thinking that he wouldn't do well with her going back to work but as it turned out, she found ways around it and they're doing great. "Perfect" is what we make it. There are some that are home all day and never even talk to or play with their dogs. There are others with jobs that make every minute they have with their dog count.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Joanne, you don't have to insert a signature pic every time you post. All you have to do is go to 'User CP' and find the 'Edit signature' (also the edit avatar) button and upload a small sized pic.


----------



## cby711 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks so much, Jan. Such good, basic advice like this is so very useful.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you sure you want a puppy? I know an excellent breeder that has 2 adult dogs available right now to the right homes.

My husband and I both work. We have 4 dogs that have the run of the house. When they were puppies we adjusted our schedules so they were never home alone more than a couple hours at a time, and that was after we had taken some time off after they initially came home.

Good luck!
Beverly


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Maryam,
Thank you!! Duh 
Ok, here goes...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: Joanne, good job!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaay! Joanne, you did it! I love seeing Baxter.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: Baxter is a beauty!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Lucky*

I am lucky to have my own business and can take Murphy to work every day. He has a car seat and is a great traveler. He is such a sweetie. He is six months old and my customers love him. He doesn't bark at my customers but has to greet them and get his share of attention. I think if you get a puppy in the summer and you spend quality time with him when you are home it will all work out. Havs are the greatest!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I have a puppy buyer who got a hav from me and they did everything right. She's a school teacher and she waited until she retired and her husband is like yours and works part time. After they had him a while she found that she wanted to go back to teaching and felt really torn. She was going to send the puppy back to me thinking that he wouldn't do well with her going back to work but as it turned out, she found ways around it and they're doing great. "Perfect" is what we make it. There are some that are home all day and never even talk to or play with their dogs. There are others with jobs that make every minute they have with their dog count.


Very nicely said Jan.


----------

